# started to stress bacteria



## Valentina2012

Hola: estoy con un proyecto referente a productos químicos en la industria papelera, y estoy confundida con este término: stress bacteria

el contexto es este: 
Due to stable process conditions, process bacteria remained in their growth mode, and process spore counts were at low level.
Due to technical reasons, mill started a new process chemical treatment on Sep 3rd.
This decreased ORP level of process and started to *stress bacteria* causing sporulation (data not shown).

Puede ser: causar estrés a la bacteria??? comenzó a estresar a la bacteria????

Gracias


----------



## gengo

I think in Spanish it is referred to as _comenzó a someterles a las bacterias a estrés_.


----------



## Ciprianus

En este contexto _bacteria_ significa bacterias,  es el plural de _bacterium._


----------



## gengo

Ciprianus said:


> En este contexto _bacteria_ significa bacterias,  es el plural de _bacterium._



Sí, lo sé. 

Quería escribir "la*s* bacterias," pero acabó siendo "la bacterias" (ya lo he corregido) porque lo escribí mal.  No sabía si se usa en el plural o en el singular en español.  ¿Cómo debe ser en este caso?  ¿Es _someterles a las bacterias _o_ someterle a la bacteria_? (sabiendo que se refiere a más de una de ellas).


----------



## Ciprianus

Yo le contestaba a Valentina, Gengo, por eso no puede traducir_ bactería_, porque parece estar en singular.


----------



## gengo

Ciprianus said:


> Yo le contestaba a Valentina, Gengo, por eso no puede traducir_ bactería_, porque parece estar en singular.



Ah, I thought you were correcting my typo.  But my question still remains:  How do you use the word in Spanish?  I think you use the plural _bacterias_ as in my suggested translation.

Also, _bacteria_ (Spanish) takes no tilde.


----------



## Ciprianus

Bacteria y bacterias,  _bacterium_ no existe en castellano.


----------



## gengo

Ciprianus said:


> Bacteria y bacterias,  _bacterium_ no existe en castellano.



Right.  I just realized that my question was very unclear.  What I meant was that in English the word _bacteria_ is technically a plural form, but in colloquial speech it is usually used as a singular, as in "*this* bacteria *is* very dangerous," and I was wondering if the word _bacteria_ in Spanish was used similarly.  But I can conclude from what you have just said that that is not the case in Spanish.

Thanks!


----------



## Ciprianus

Sí, lo leí en el diccionario, en inglés no científico o técnico  lo más usual es decir _bacteria_ _y bacterias, _como en castellano.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

gengo said:


> ¿Cómo debe ser en este caso? ¿Es _someterles a las bacterias _o_ someterle a la bacteria_?


Diría someterlas a estrés; someter (a) las bacterias a estrés.
En cuanto al OP,
_Esto redujo [el nivel de proceso de "ORP"] y comenzó a afectar/alterar (a) las bacterias, produciendo (su) esporulación. _
[O _"comenzó a someter (a) las bacterias a estrés", _aunque en este caso este fraseo me resulta discretamente menos natural en castellano]


----------

